# small tufts of fur coming out with 'plugs' at the base



## Sparkelina (Feb 1, 2013)

hi...

zoey is a smooth coat chi with a very thick collar (she is a rescue and i almost think she may have a bit of corgi in her)

anyway... i brush her with a curry pretty often which works well.

a few days ago a noticed small tufts of hair coming loose. if i gently tug....about 6 -8 hairs coms out with a little follicle (?) plug at the base.

there are a few of these per day.

is this normal?

thank u!


----------



## Pbear (Jul 4, 2013)

While I can't say whether or not it's normal, Oliver (french bulldog) had a similar thing happen over the past month. He ended up with several bald patches in him so we took him to the vet. Vet is guessing it's a skin infection although there's a possibility he has an allergy to something. If you're still having problems, may want to consider a vet visit. Good luck!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Could just be a coat blow, or it could be a skin issue. I recommend a good brushing, and if it continues, a vet visit.


----------

